# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen sill

## sill

Hallo allemaal, 

mijn naam is sylvia ik ben 42 jaar heb 4 kinderen en een lieve man.
Ik kwam op deze site door mijn dochter die problemen heeft met haar menstruatie waar voor ze vrijdag naar de gynacoloog toe moet.
zelf heb ik een maag hernia en moet woensdag hier voor naar de mdl arts toe.
Ze dachten eerst dat het mijn hart was wel veel overslagen en dan in eens weer veel te snel ook s'nachts als ik in bed lig.
Zelf denk ik dat ik in de pre overgang zit aangezien dan ook je hart heel raar kan doen is mij gezegt maar of dit zo is :Confused: .
Ik hoop hier wat meer te horen van andere mensen die hier ook mee te maken hebben mij gerust kunnen stellen of eventueel een advies kunnen geven.

groeten sylvia

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedendag Sill:

Welkom op de site van MediCity.... :Big Grin:  4 kinderen en een man is een kostbaar iets, en hun mogen blij zijn met zo'n mam/vrouw  :Smile: 
Sterkte voor je dochter, ze is in goede handen...
maag hernia daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord, maar het klinkt akelig en pijnlijk...
pre-overgang....ik ben het met je eens...vanaf 42 jaar of 45 jaar (sommigen nog eerder) komen we langzamerhand al in een andere toestand....je hart kan er sneller door gaan kloppen en dat is niet van verliefdheid..... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik zit nu in de overgang en ik bemerkte dat ook al eerder...in het begin was ik bezorgd, maar nu weet ik beter...desalniettemin is het goed als er een onderzoek kan of gaat komen....dan sluit je alles uit, en dan ben je geruster!!!! gewoon doen als dit nodig is...of zo'n kastje wat je 24 uur om moet houden voor je hart...er zijn mensen die veel hier van af weten....luister na je "eigen" gevoel want dat bedriegt je namelijk niet!!! sterkte a.s woensdag bij de mdl...ik ken de afkorting niet...medisch....??????

Succes voor beiden....prettige dag....

Vriendelijke groet van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## sill

Goedemorgen Elisabeth,

dank je wel voor je reactie.
zo'n kastje heb ik gehad en een fietstest kastje registreede een kleine hartritme stoornis maar die kon je eigenlijk weg schrijven zij de cardioloog dus vertrouw daar dan maar op toch?
het is wel angstig vind ik maar kan me beter onder controle houden dan een jaar geleden  :Big Grin: .
de afkorting mld staat voor maag darm lever arts, voor de maag hernia. ik had daar ook nog nooit van gehoord en de arst dacht ook eerst dat het van mijn hart af kwam omdat ik zo'n pijn midden op het borstbeen had.
even een vraag je als je even gefiets hebt en je bent weer thuis en krijg het dan heel warm overal is dat ook een opvlieger ? was voor 2 jaar terug drijfnat in bed de laatste tijd gaat het wel gelukkig.

Mijn dochter maakt zich best zorgen over haar zelf en ik kan mij dat heel goed voorstellen. ze is er al tijd mee bezig maar ze is nu steeds maar ongesteld en dan echt 3 weken lang paar dagen niet en dat hups weer heel raar.

met vriedelijke groet Sylvia

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge Sill:  :Embarrassment: 

Zoals jij het omschrijft is het een opvlieger...het komt in etappes maar je bent pas 42 jaar oud...sommige vrouwen kan het eerder overkomen als bv hun baarmoeder is weggehaald...geen enkele vrouw is hetzelfde en iedereen "beleeft' het anders....pas tegen je 47e jaar zijn de eicellen bijna op daardoor wordt er minder oestrogeen aangemaakt lees ik net op een briefje....ik schrijf het even voor je op....ook op jongere leeftijd kun je al opvliegers hebben, ik heb er nooit bij stil gestaan maar nu snap ik het beter achteraf gezien...vanaf je 40/45 komt je lichaam in anders fases...net zoals peuter/kleuter/puber/volwassen  :Big Grin:  drijfnat kunnen mensen ook worden door medicijngebruik...teveel alcohol....of stress.... :Wink:  denk logisch na en pieker niet teveel als je kunt...je dochter gaat na een specialist toe en die weet wel hoe te handelen....Hormonen slikken is vaak een uitkomst, mijn zusje kreeg dat ook.....ik hoop en wens dat zij goed geholpen wordt...heb vertrouwen....eerst moeten dingen onderzocht worden.....
bedankt voor je mail...prettige dag maar weer, en tot horens....bye....

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## sill

Hoi Elisabeth,

ik weet het mijn moeder was ook 43 toen het bij haar begon. ik heb er nu 3 jaar last van met vlagen dan weer heel goed en dan is het weer helemaal terug ik doe rustig aan. Ik heb trouwens zo'n thuis test gedaan en de eerste dag na mijn menstruatie dan ik meesttal dat hormoon heel laag maar het was overduidelijk 2 mooie streepjes te zien.

mijn dochter zit aan de pil maar daar komt het gewoon door heen en heeft al verschillende gehad.
we wachten gewoon vrijdag af en dan zien we wel.
bedankt voor je mail en nog een fijne avond  :Smile: 

met vriendelijke groetjes sill

----------

